# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Задай вопрос Белтелеком! С 15 по 17 апреля 2013 года компания Белтелеком ждет ваши вопросы, касающие

## ByFly

Самым важным в деятельности компании являются клиенты, именно они должны быть в центре её внимания. Именно из мнений отдельных клиентов, складывается репутация нашей компании.
	Уважаемые абоненты, посетители сайта!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

